# Question about EIP's Turbo kit.



## dee ess kay (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi, im thinking about purchasing EIP tuning's stg 2 turbo kit. It's said to put down ~370whp. I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on EIps kit and how is their service. Has anyone had any problems with these kits? In the kit it does not include any internals, but it does come with a thicker head gasket to lower compression, and i wanted to know if this kit would be safe and reliable on a vr6. The kit goes for about 5grand and it seemed to be a very good bang for the buck. 
With ~370whp in a mk3, would you guys think i would be able to get into the 12s on the 1320?
My goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. Im not going to drag as i am not really into drag racing, but i do know how a 13 second car feels like and i personally dont think its quick enough for me.
What do you guys think, and if you have any other ideas on how i could come about to reach my goal that would be great as well.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (dee ess kay)*

forced induction forum, and it's faq http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=113


----------



## dee ess kay (Dec 30, 2004)

bump?


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (dee ess kay)*

i dont know about there kits...but if u have problems good luck getting support.
lee
98JTIVRT


----------



## JETEXVR6JETTA (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*

I know a guy putting an EIP turbo kit on his 2.0 and it's been a royal PITA. The parts don't fit and their tech support sucks. The kit didn't come with ANY instructions or even a diagram.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (JETEXVR6JETTA)*

EIP kits are just $$$, but as far as complete kits go, they're probobly the best you're gonna get.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (JETEXVR6JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETEXVR6JETTA* »_I know a guy putting an EIP turbo kit on his 2.0 and it's been a royal PITA. The parts don't fit and their tech support sucks. The kit didn't come with ANY instructions or even a diagram.









Are you kidding?? 
We have provided absolutely excellent technical support to anyone and everyone currently performing installations. Here is a perfect example: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67932
We have a tech support line (410) 876-1336 which is setup specifically to provide installation and post-purchase support and we also offer email help and many tech pages and .pdf downloads to help ensure a successful installation, we go far above and beyond the call. 
We will work hard to ensure a positive result, regardless of what level of EIP System you purchase. 
-Rich


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Are you kidding?? 
We have provided absolutely excellent technical support to anyone and everyone currently performing installations. Here is a perfect example: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67932
We have a tech support line (410) 876-1336 which is setup specifically to provide installation and post-purchase support and we also offer email help and many tech pages and .pdf downloads to help ensure a successful installation, we go far above and beyond the call. 
We will work hard to ensure a positive result, regardless of what level of EIP System you purchase. 
-Rich


Nice one. If by positive result you mean money in the eip coffers then I suppose thats true.


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*

look at positive feed back that SPTURBO gets. i havent read one good thread about EIP. all it took was one call for me...its like i was being blown off. just an opinion.
lee
98JTIVRT


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (vwvr6punkguy)*

i have had no problem with EIP or there customer svc 
i actually called them "THE TECH DEPT" today and i didnt have a problem it did take me 2 calls becuse there were no tech avalible to speak to me on 1st call
if you are worried about haveing problem have eip put the kit on it will save you some time but cost you $
most of the negative post about eip seem to be from the same group of vortexer that had a bad time with them and are still pissed
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to EIP 

just my 2 pennies


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Nice one. If by positive result you mean money in the eip coffers then I suppose thats true. 


Always nice to see those with personally knowledge add their two cents...








I think the author was looking for info from folks with actual experience, clearly we are here and we make ourselves available to our customers. We all are very dedicated to our customer service and support and we offer a level of support that few others provide. We wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If we can help call (800) 784-8100 or check out our FI pages here: 
EIP Turbo Systems we have more experience and a more proven history than anyone in the industry, I am sure you will be pleased if you opt for an EIP Turbo System. 
-Rich


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

You don't even want me to begin to post my personal knowledge. At this point, really you should just quit shipping to Utah, becase so far your batting 100% junk. 
Lets see, so far we have- 2 DOA VR6's coming from EIP, a 24v VR "chip" (The best $900 fmu EVARRRR) which requires a pair of needle nose on the fuel feed line and a "knack" to start, and runs like ass no matter what (thanks to Jefnes for bailing us out of that situation with some great software!). No number of tech support calls would sort that one out, your techs couldn't even figure out "we need less cold start enrichment". After going through all the techs there and not finding a solution, we were blown off 100% by you, and thats how you treat one of your own, a dealer! HA! 
Then if you want to split hairs, we could talk about the mk2 motor mount I ordered that I waited a month for, then called to find out it was backordered for another month! Nice "service" right there! Then it took me a full 3 weeks to get a refund (paypal dispute after they would not refund). The real kicker is, almost a month after that, the damn thing showed up anyways. Now its sitting on my shelf because I ordered a techtonics one because they know what INVENTORY is. Why in the HELL you guys had them ON SALE but wouldn't have any in stock for almost 2 months boggles my mind. Not to mention that you actually let the order process, run my card, and then it escapes your mind that I might like to know that I better not plan on having one anytime soon.








Perhaps instead of combing vortex, looking for every "EIP" thread, so you can get on here and defend yourself, you should concentrate your efforts on making people happy in the first place. Or, you could just save yourself some time overall, continue to run a total junk business, and just get Vortex on speed dial so you can have the threads deleted faster. 



_Modified by 801pete at 6:05 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (801pete)*

Kinetic motorsport has ignored 2 emails and 3 phone calls of mine.


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

it's a toss up. I got the exact kit your talking about. It took WAY to long ship it and I did get a bs run around about when it would arrive. And that's only when calls were returned. Once everything arived the plumbing was the wrong color and already flaking in a few spots. The plumbing also had to be modified a bit to fit better, it was raking my battery tray and PS resevior. I recieved no directions or diagrams, BUT, we did get through to the tech line and they were helpful. They tried to send some pictures, but they were useless...at least they tried. Not to sure about the software, my car really doesn't want to run right. Everytime I hit boost it goes into a "limp" mode and turns off the o2 and runs full rich. But it still needs some tuning so that is not a huge concern at this point. As far as other hard parts, I love them. I think their "manifold" is the best looking out there and the quality on mine is perfect. The kit did come with almost everything that was needed for install, It was missing the FPR, BOV, and some silicone reducers. But once contacted they shipped with in a week. Well, all accept the reducers, I got those from a local shop.
But over all I can't say their great, and I wont say they suck. It did take much longer then I was told, and it was missing some things...but the bottom line is, the kit comes with everything your going to need. If you keep one thought in mind through out you will be fine...bolt on's never do.
And since I'm sure Rich will be chiming in again, you and I have already talked about my issues, just telling this guy how it went for _me_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (apexslider)*

I have to say that
1.Software is really not worth ANYTHING......toatl crap.'
2.Some turbo kits have killer CD instructions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif some have NO oictures,diagrams,instructions...NOTHING http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
3.Hardware is "OK",fake Greddy Chinese BOV's are hilarious,Chinese mad Turbonetics turbos,and waategate that dumps right on the dogbone mount melting it.
4.You can make a good turbo car with their stuff and better tuning...but you can piece together a better kit yourself.
Have fun


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_I have to say that
1.Software is really not worth ANYTHING......toatl crap.'
2.Some turbo kits have killer CD instructions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif some have NO oictures,diagrams,instructions...NOTHING http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
3.Hardware is "OK",fake Greddy Chinese BOV's are hilarious,Chinese mad Turbonetics turbos,and waategate that dumps right on the dogbone mount melting it.
4.You can make a good turbo car with their stuff and better tuning...but you can piece together a better kit yourself.
Have fun

Not one to argue (especially on public forums







) I must take issue with your post...and with most of your posts that reference EIP...in fact your "facts" and information is so far from accurate it borders on ridiculous...as I have seen in other posts from you as well. 
1) Our SW is BY FAR the most proven and longest running in VW Forced Induction...not all SW from any manufacturer is perfect but we offer many variations (the most of any tuner afaik) for many levels of tuning for many engine configurations. You comments have no basis unless your trying to jump on a band-wagon from one application...but in general (which your statements clearly are) EIP has the most experience and has continued to set the standards for VW forced induction. This is not to take anything away from anyone else's achievements but it shows how little you really know or how skewed your comments really are. 
2) We have .PDF downloads and pages and pages of images for virtually all of our turbo systems and are continuing to build our tech-support pages. We offer the broadest range of turbo systems for water cooled VW's and we continue to add technical data, even for older applications to help support our customers and their installations. 
3) We use only the Greddy RS BOV's...FROM GREDDY. We sell hundreds and hundreds of them and have almost no issues with reliability and our BOV/DV kits are absolutely top notch including all of the included high-quality hardware. Our fabrication work is second to NONE and our systems include properly designed Dump Tubes or Return Pipes (returned back to the DP), if any applications has ever needed adjustment we make these alterations to ensure excellent fit and finish. If a product needs improvement we have the ability (because we actually manufacture all of our components in-house) to make these changes quickly. Turbonetics makes outstanding products, getting them is often our biggest challenge but the product (usually) is unparalleled. 
There is no way to piece together a kit for the same value as our complete Turbo Systems...it just won't happen. We see guys and their "pieced together kits" all the time...we see cars left incomplete or so horribly done due to bad advice like your offering folks...it is a shame that folks don't realize the value of a truly complete Turbo System...where a package(s) arrive with all components needed for a successful installation and tuning. We have had a very small number of folks (out of the hundreds of turbo systems we produce and ship annually) not achieve the goals or advertised power and reliability, particularly when installation and tuning is done properly. No one is perfect and no car is the same but our consistency of design and outcome is hard to match, especially at the level of power we produce for the given application. 
We will continue to support this forum and all of our customers from all around the world now and into the future as we strive to continue to elevate the bar of VW Forced Induction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

FMU = software? really? since when? 
I think its pretty CLEAR (crystal) that he is NOT the only one having issues with your company and your supposedly "excellent" products.


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*

may i reply on this:
1st i must say that their is no way EIP leads in turbo systems for vw especially the vr6
2nd i peiced togethor a turbo kit that for around the same price that EIP charges for "stage 1". I got a MUCH better turbo, waistgate, bov and intercooler kit. 
EIP is one of the reason why i decided to shop somewhere else and peice my kit togethor myself. it seems like if their customer service/sales feels that if they cant make money off of u, they just wont share or give info about their products. 
Lee
98JTIVRT


_Modified by vwvr6punkguy at 11:02 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## dee ess kay (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like most would agree with each other aabout EIP. Ive personally never bought anything from them, but i see no reason for you guys to be dishonest about your incidents with EIP. So im going to take your words and shop around. I think im leaning more towards the Kenetic kits with the c2 softwares


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (dee ess kay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dee ess kay* »_Looks like most would agree with each other aabout EIP. Ive personally never bought anything from them, but i see no reason for you guys to be dishonest about your incidents with EIP. So im going to take your words and shop around. I think im leaning more towards the Kenetic kits with the c2 softwares

I pieced together my own kit, I'm also using C2's software. It's difficult to beat the plug and boost tuning. C2 chip = best piece of hardware I purchased for my car. 
EDIT: For the power goals your looking for, I would definitely piece together a kit. I would select a turbo that will reach your power goals and have the type of drivability you want. 


_Modified by xanthus at 4:38 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (xanthus)*

I have to say that I thought EIP were gods when I bought my european car magazine and they had that white vr6t on the cover!
The artcile was very very flattering to them and Im sure that it and the advertising they did in that magazine sure got them alot of customers!
Was very powerful to see that half page ad in EC.
After years of perusing and contemplating the EIP kit, I am glad I never bought from them.
Do a search, you would be amazed how many disatisfied customers they have.
I remember one guy with a corrado which had spent like 15-20k with them and had his caar towed there cross country and they messed his stuff up bad. Poor bastard, really got nailed and spent a ton in the process.
this was just one at the time among 100's. honestly, I read of a ****load more lol...
Im glad that I got my kit from kinetic.
Also I can plug in my o2 sensors, so that will make me happy not to see a CEL.
I got a FMIC from ebay aswell as piping and silicon couplers, I purchased some 3" exhaust piping localyand will fab tha up myself.
Now I just need to make time to install it.
I have always heard about fueling issues with EIP also
another great thing about c2= no FMU


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

YES, there is nothing i like more than seeing other people bash EIP
man, im glad im not the only one who got hosed in the pooper by them
ahahahhahahahaha


----------



## rallyjett (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Always nice to see those with personally knowledge add their two cents...








I think the author was looking for info from folks with actual experience, ...
-Rich

I think I have all the experience Dee Ess Kay would like to hear about your company Rich. What do you think?
Feel free to IM me Dee. I'll tell you ALL about how great EIP is.
P.S. You like the picture of my blown engine displayed above?
-Joe


----------



## rallyjett (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (rallyjett)*

you better read this fast DEE, it'll be black holed in just a minute or so....


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (rallyjett)*

i also have a great story about eip nothing like wasting 1800 bucks


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

FWIW, we had the same software DOES NOT RUN issue with a 24v vr-t. Before your guy goes all depressed and sells the car, IM Jeff atwood Jefnes... He hooked us up with some prototype / early 24v vr software that runs great nonetheless. It was the only thing which saved that project as well. 
That wouldn't be the first time rich has straight up lied (the greddy bov issue), on our software issue after 500x calls to tech support, 4-5 different maf housings, buying "their" CIS pump, etc... We asked to talk to rich about the issue, as odviously we weren't getting anywhere with the techies. 
The tech line guy asked rich, and came back to the phone saying "Im sorry but he WILL NOT take ANY customer phone calls". Then Rich gets on here and claims he loves talking to customers yada yada. 
PS, 
In
b
4
the
black
hole.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

I wrote a few paragraphs earlier this evening,but deleted them since I figure people got to eat right?I don't want to take food off anyones table,especially a VW shop,whatever the "history". 
There is a market out there,and some people have had success with EIP stuff.This thread doesn't matter,people will still spend money where they want,I guess we should be lucky to have anybody selling ANYTHING turbo for VW.








Even with some of the "history" of EIP,if Rich can go to sleep every night with a clear conscience,and still pay the bills,more power to them.
It's your money,spend it wisely.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_That wouldn't be the first time rich has straight up lied (the greddy bov issue)...

I don't lie about anything, I don't need to. I will be very clear...so there is no grey area...we use and sell *only the Greddy RS BOV*, Greddy has discontinued the older Type-R units. I will refrain from naming anyone (to avoid bashing and frankly it is not approriate) but in the aire of full-disclosure I will let you know that one of our distributors had supplied a shipment of "Type-R" BOV's that we do not carry any longer due to some reliability issues, we have since discontinued their use completely. Thus I repeat...we sell only Greddy original Type RS BOV's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As seen here: http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/18t20v_rs_popup.html
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (rallyjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyjett* »_I think I have all the experience Dee Ess Kay would like to hear about your company Rich. What do you think?
Feel free to IM me Dee. I'll tell you ALL about how great EIP is.
P.S. You like the picture of my blown engine displayed above?
-Joe


The great thing about you and your buddy MeCarTey posting those stupid hacked pics...(beside providing us with all the ammo we need for future plans) is that it makes you both appear as knowledgeable as you really are. The pics you show are of a blown 2.0l block...the big-end of the rod failing at where it met the crank...yeah...I am afraid that this has NOTHING TO DO WITH TUNING...but it is humerous at best that you actually think anyone would fall for your little ploy to attempt to bash us due to your hacked up 2.0L jetta engine. 
For the record (for those that don't know the history) we did the best we could to help you regarding the turbo system installation (which of course turned out perfectly and I am sure still works perfectly) but your engine, with swapped head that leasked coolant to the point that it filled our entire intercooler with liquid, yeah, not our fault, but nice try http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We will leave that one to you and your buddy MeCarTay to fix







Good luck with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

i was beginning to wonder how that picture had anything to do with custom tuning


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Rich, all I have to say is don't be suprised if the BBB comes knocking on your door. So if you have anything further to say please PM. Cause I refuse to start a pissing contest on vortex about how unreputable ur company is.










_Modified by MeCarTay at 11:58 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Always nice to see those with personally knowledge add their two cents...








I think the author was looking for info from folks with actual experience, clearly we are here and we make ourselves available to our customers. We all are very dedicated to our customer service and support and we offer a level of support that few others provide. We wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If we can help call (800) 784-8100 or check out our FI pages here: 
EIP Turbo Systems we have more experience and a more proven history than anyone in the industry, I am sure you will be pleased if you opt for an EIP Turbo System. 
-Rich

just a question but how long has EIP been around, it says your company just started......i just think its a bit misleading that you have more history than anyone else....that just seems bold for a small company to make


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_Rich, all I have to say is don't be suprised if the BBB comes knocking on your door. So if you have anything further to say please PM. Cause I refuse to start a pissing contest on vortex about how unreputable ur company is.







...

Now that is funny stuff "you refuse to start a pissing contest?"







All I have seen you post is trash-talk and bashing...but "you refuse to start a pissing contest"








If you think we will just ignore false bash posts and not respond, you underestimate our tenacity. It is that same tenacity that has allowed us to continue to be one of the largest and oldest VW performance tuners in North America. 
It is why we continue to produce the finest products available and why we continue to see record sales month after month, years after year....because we keep working hard at what we do best which is make excellent products and continue to improve our customer service and the level of products that we supply. 
BTW: If you actually do the research you will see that we have a good record with the BBB








-Rich


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

These types of threads will go on forever.
I bought a stage II 12V Kit from EIP on May 2nd 2005. I did not receive the full kit until ~Sept. 15th or so. The kit also had problems . .running lean over 8 psi. So I went to the C2 stuff and worked great. But I also found a burnt silicone elbow off of the turbo from the axle rubbing up against it, which might have caused boost like irregularities to the FPR. So it might have been b/c of that. Their parts are of best quality, and when you get someone of the phone, they know everything. They are just too busy, they need more employees.
I honestly believe they are a good company, they sell good parts, and know a LOT about VW performance . .they build/use what they sell.
BUT, I have had communication problems with them too. To finally get my kit shippied to me, I had to get on the forum and start asking questions, and then it was shipped. It isn't that the guys working there are lazy . .from what it seems they are busting their asse$. I have called a few times where it sounded like a war zone in the background.
I think the problem with their business is that they do not have enough help. They need more employees. They are sort of lost in the volume of sales . .that happens to companies when they grow too fast.
It also seems like the people who have the great respect for EIP are people who live close.
I feel they should just have a meeting at work, hire some more people and train them, and make a better effort to keep up with their business up . .they are busy guys.
I plan to still do business with them.
**I don't think talking trash to them is the solution.**
I am sure Rich knows the situation .and maybe he can push some weight to hire more people. .
Is he a manager/owner ?
- From his post, I can see that he is . 
I am sure he see this post as a negative sign, and will work on fixing issues.
The thing about forums is that with forums, people 99% of the time will post about negative stuff. But I amsure 99% of the sales are good experiences, and no one posts on them because a positive experience is less significant than a negative experience on someone's life. 
Here is an example:
1,000 sales from a company are completed in 1 year. Lets say 98% are satisfied. That means: (1 - 0.98) x 1,000 = 20 dissatisifed customers per 1,000.
Lets say these 1,000 customers all part of a forum (all 1,000). The bad posts . . other there is 20 posts of negativity for the company. People rarely post good experiences, except when dynos are involved(more like showing off, and then saying thanx for it(which is cool, no big deal)).
==============================================
What would be interesting is:
Someone start a thread which does ONLY customer experiences. BOTH sides post, and tally it up. Do the best you can to make all customers post.
You will see that what seems like to be nothing but bad reviews, might not be that way.
=================================================

_Modified by JPLengineer at 10:34 AM 8-30-2006_


_Modified by JPLengineer at 10:40 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_just a question but how long has EIP been around, it says your company just started......i just think its a bit misleading that you have more history than anyone else....that just seems bold for a small company to make

This is the problem with folks getting their info from forums....there is so much mis-information here...folks who have an agenda (like the Mass/CT crew) are able to post garbage and those who don't know better may fall victim to this fraud. 
I started EIP in 1993...we grew very rapidly due to our ability to produce very impressive and powerful VW's, including my interest in Turbocharging. We developed the first Big Valve heads for the VR6, we developed the first High-Flow intakes for the VR6 and in 1995 we developed the Worlds First VR6 Turbo Systems. 
We moved into our current 2.2 acre facility in 1997 to handle the volume of product and projects we were producing and to enable our full manufacturing operation to expand. We installed a new DynoJet Dyno to enable tuning and development of our software and we are one of only three companies in North America who tunes and develops modern VW software on a large scale. We have a staff of 20 people who are all dedicated to providing excellent service and support to this industry. That is why I can proudly say that we are one of the biggest and oldest companies in this industry








But like any business we are always trying to make changes and to improve our operation and like the person who posted above stated, we do indeed need to do a better job of communicating with our customers. We are integrating new SW and new staff and as with the past several years, we expect even bigger and better things in 2007








-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 1:19 PM 8-30-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

ok well it clears things up a bit thanks rich.....but i would not consider yourself one of the biggest or oldest based on the facts you gave me.....i think thats wat misleads people, because you arent the oldest or the biggest......20 people is not a large company in my opinion, im sure the company is still privately owned and not a public one yet......so it is still considered a small business....i would just be careful in wat you say here because it is misleading.....i would tell people you are a developing small business working for the customer, which is flattering and fully truthful....other than that i dont know wat to tell you

for the record i have called your tech support nad they did help me out so its not that i dont like you, i think i just can see both sides of this issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but bump for rich cuz he did help me out and so did his customer support


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Its not the mass of a buisness that succeeds. Its the product that is produced within itself. 
EIP has always inspired me with their 400hp+ golfs and their R32's. 
Their kits seem pretty complete, and maybe its not the product that is the problem. How about who does the install ? 
Just my .02 ..


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Yea, EIP told us the same thing. Then we ditched their software on this 24v vr-t and swapped in Jeff Attwood's first crack at a 24v vr-t file and made 330whp @ 10psi on a 3076r. 
Blaming the installer sure is easy and convienient though. Besides, if that was the case in ALL these, you wouldn't see people on this thread posting who have a whole stable full of self built dyno tuned standalone cars. If you can do that, i'm pretty sure you can follow EIP's directions to install there software: 
***Official EIP Software Install Directions*** 
1) Cut fuel return line in half. 
2) Move some ish out of the way and find a good spot for $200 BEGI FMU
3) Be sad we charged you $900 for it. 
4) Go drive car, tinker with base pressure and ramp on fmu for about 3 weeks. Use lemmiwinks until your blue in the face, and call tech support 94 times and try a grand worth of different maf's, fuel pumps, etc. 
5) Get blown off by Rich. 
6) Go on vortex, get some real software.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Yea, EIP told us the same thing. Then we ditched their software on this 24v vr-t and swapped in Jeff Attwood's first crack at a 24v vr-t file and made 330whp @ 10psi on a 3076r. 
Blaming the installer sure is easy and convienient though. Besides, if that was the case in ALL these, you wouldn't see people on this thread posting who have a whole stable full of self built dyno tuned standalone cars. If you can do that, i'm pretty sure you can follow EIP's directions to install there software: 
***Official EIP Software Install Directions*** 
1) Cut fuel return line in half. 
2) Move some ish out of the way and find a good spot for $200 BEGI FMU
3) Be sad we charged you $900 for it. 
4) Go drive car, tinker with base pressure and ramp on fmu for about 3 weeks. Use lemmiwinks until your blue in the face, and call tech support 94 times and try a grand worth of different maf's, fuel pumps, etc. 
5) Get blown off by Rich. 
6) Go on vortex, get some real software. 


I guess you forgot about the other 100+ pieces of the Turbo System that come with a complete installation video which we provide at no additional cost...how easy to forget the core of the entire turbo system...like the Turbo System itself








Our latest Big-Injectors Stage-2 SW uses the stock FPR...and works wonderfully. We will be happy to provide you with this upgrade when your ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_ok well it clears things up a bit thanks rich.....but i would not consider yourself one of the biggest or oldest based on the facts you gave me.....i think thats wat misleads people, because you arent the oldest or the biggest...

I think you misunderstood my posts...
We are by no means a "large company" in the general scheme of businesses, and yes we are 100% privately owned (which is what I want). We are indeed one of the oldest high performance VW tuners in North America, we are one of the largest suppliers of Turbo Systems for VW as well and we have one of the largest VW Tuning facilities as well. 
There are plenty of large scale automotive businesses (companies that dwarf our operation) but for this specific market (the VW performance market) there are few and we are one of the oldes and most experienced around. We have innovated many of the serious performance parts you see as "common items" like VR6 Turbo Systems, Big-Valve heads, etc. 
Regardless, we are happy to be in this industry and while often folks on the forums present a more negative side of things we have had thousands of happy customers over the years and we ship hundreds and hundreds of EIP products every month to happy folks. This is what it is all about for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
I guess you forgot about the other 100+ pieces of the Turbo System that come with a complete installation video which we provide at no additional cost...how easy to forget the core of the entire turbo system...like the Turbo System itself








Our latest Big-Injectors Stage-2 SW uses the stock FPR...and works wonderfully. We will be happy to provide you with this upgrade when your ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich

LOL, yes, a different exhaust manifold and downpipe is going to fix software issues, yet the car runs great on another persons software. 
uhhh huh. 
Big-Injectors stage -2 SW? When we talked to your tech line, no such thing existed. Well, actually, a 32lb file with 4" maf existed when we ordered the software, but then when the box came and it was a stage 1 chip with an fmu, your techs all of a sudden had never heard of upgraded injector software for 24v. HUH! Yet now its back to existing again. 
Thats some magical ish! Now you see it, now you don't! Must be that goddamn smoke and mirrors going at it again.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_LOL, yes, a different exhaust manifold and downpipe is going to fix software issues, yet the car runs great on another persons software. 
uhhh huh. 
Big-Injectors stage -2 SW? When we talked to your tech line, no such thing existed. Well, actually, a 32lb file with 4" maf existed when we ordered the software, but then when the box came and it was a stage 1 chip with an fmu, your techs all of a sudden had never heard of upgraded injector software for 24v....

I was trying to explain (I guess perhaps I was not clear) that there is more to a Turbo System (at least as we build them) than SW. MUCH MUCH MORE....you can pretend like a turbo system is just a manifold and turbo but it isn't...a properly designed turbo system is comprised of many, many components most of which are custom built for the application. 
We have built and shipped dozens and dozens of 24v Turbo Systems in the past couple of years and Stage-1 cars with stock injectors works fantastic and has been very reliable. 
We just released (a few months ago) our Stage-2 Big Injector upgrade and this is now readily available and this provides a solid and smooth powerband while remaining completely safe and reliable. So yes, our STAGE-2 SW (for use with our Upgraded Injectors) is readily available and we are shipping these daily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 7:49 PM 8-31-2006_


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Trying not to vere off topic but I remember back in 97 when I first got into VW's there was this Black GTI VR6 turbo around my town. Everytime I seen it I would be in shock, that thing was so mean. Fiunally I saw the guy stoped at the local Pop's store. and some budies and I walked up to him to see what was done to his car. He told us he workrd for EIP and he gave us this long list of things done to his car. Anyways the point to my little tale was that EIP has been around along time, they were around when nobody else wanted to make a VW real fast. I know that they have had alot of problems in the past but they are trying to clean their act up. I also know that upset customers speak louder than happy customers. Sorry for the long story, but I am tired and I figured I tell someone that story because everytime I think of EIP that is what I think of.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*

i dunno i just have a slight problem with a company started in 97 saying they are the oldest in the business and whatnot. Its just that im sure there is someone out there that had a turbo on a vr before your company. There is a fine line between stretching and lying i guess is what im trying to say. I am surely not saying your lying, but in my opinion, it is good practice to be modest as a company. Small companies usually intend on staying quiet until they have some real meat behind them. I work for a small company called whelen, and we do about 150 million in profits a year, but it is still privately owned. We do have many smaller companies claim to be the first on everything, but it seems to be a trend that the ones that claim they were first, are not. i would suggest being careful, it isnt my place, but that is what i think. A very easy way to stop all the arguing is to take all the boasting off the forums and website. If your product is truely as good as you say, then it will speak for itself....and if there is a lot of complaints, which there seem to be, then there might be something wrong and it might want to be looked into instead of constant finger pointing
like i said, i had no problem with your tech support and i thought it was good......but there are things i think that should be changed


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
I was trying to explain (I guess perhaps I was not clear) that there is more to a Turbo System (at least as we build them) than SW. MUCH MUCH MORE....you can pretend like a turbo system is just a manifold and turbo but it isn't...a properly designed turbo system is comprised of many, many components most of which are custom built for the application. 
We have built and shipped dozens and dozens of 24v Turbo Systems in the past couple of years and Stage-1 cars with stock injectors works fantastic and has been very reliable. 
We just released (a few months ago) our Stage-2 Big Injector upgrade and this is now readily available and this provides a solid and smooth powerband while remaining completely safe and reliable. So yes, our STAGE-2 SW (for use with our Upgraded Injectors) is readily available and we are shipping these daily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








-Rich

_Modified by eiprich at 7:49 PM 8-31-2006_

Yet you repeatedly DODGE the facts... ALL we changed was the software, and the car went from undriveable, to running great, daily driven, 330whp at low boost on a small 30r. 
How is this even a discussion? The fact of the matter is YOUR salesman SOLD the software saying it would work with the hardware already on the car. The hardware was known, purchased, and being fabricated at the time the software was purchased. If your software can't run the setup, why was it sold to us, and why did your salesman insist it would run great? Odviously that was not the case! Your dumbass salesman sold us a STOCK injector file for modified injectors at raised fuel pressure! That would have been good to know in advance, being ALL our other cars run SEM, I coulda toldja it would run like ass! Its a testimate to ME7 that it ran at all once it was warmed up.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Yet you repeatedly DODGE the facts... ALL we changed was the software, and the car went from undriveable, to running great, daily driven, 330whp at low boost on a small 30r.

I think you a little confused







You may be discussing SW and how wonderful your setup is...fantastic for you but that is not what I am discussing at all. If you have an issue or concern regarding a sales issue or customer service issue we have a staff here to help, be sure to email, call or write us directly. 
I will be clear on what I am posting about and responding to the thread author and questions about our Turbo System...we offer Stage-1 and Stage-2 Big Injector SW for our 24v Turbo Systems. Both options that we offer provide fantastic power and reliability. The new Big Injectors SW is absolutely smooth (much smoother than Stage-1 stock injector SW) and is overall a great choice. We are also backward engineering the Stage-1 SW to also have a Big Injector option for smoother power deliver and to eliminate the FPR (which works perfectly but some have a pre-conceived notion about rising rate FPR's) so to again answer the call of our customers...we will make this new option available as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to call (800) 784-8100 or click here: EIP Turbo Systems with any questions. Be sure to use coupon code *vortex10* when using our Buy-Now option to receive an instant 10% Vortex member discount








-Rich


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (eiprich)*

I'm the guy with that black gti and EIP rocked then and still does...
When I started at eip NO one had a vr6 turbo unless it was a eip kit.
it was not till years later did some one come up with some parts to kind of put together a kit.
So yes, it is the oldest true performance vw shop around. We are not talking bolt on intakes and crap. Making real power is there game.
these forum are full of people who like to talk some **** about every one, If this was not about EIP it would be about some one else.
I think this guy wanted some realy info... So, make sure the kit is installed by a Qualified tech, by the book and you will have no issues


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

if you really know your the oldest and biggest, why spend so much time arguing about it. let your acheivements speak for themselves, and let your satisfied customers speak for you. bragging about yourself makes you seem arogant. and all this bickering and defending is a bit chumpish.
any shop will have some installs that have glitches/flaws. so what. ive seen some impressive cars from EIP. who give a fu ck what vortexers say, if people are impressed with your products there still gonna buy them, and try them for themselves. 
you guys sound like a bunch of junior high school kids. enough already.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (dee ess kay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dee ess kay* »_Hi, im thinking about purchasing EIP tuning's stg 2 turbo kit. It's said to put down ~370whp. I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on EIps kit and how is their service. Has anyone had any problems with these kits? In the kit it does not include any internals, but it does come with a thicker head gasket to lower compression, and i wanted to know if this kit would be safe and reliable on a vr6. The kit goes for about 5grand and it seemed to be a very good bang for the buck. 
With ~370whp in a mk3, would you guys think i would be able to get into the 12s on the 1320?
My goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. Im not going to drag as i am not really into drag racing, but i do know how a 13 second car feels like and i personally dont think its quick enough for me.
What do you guys think, and if you have any other ideas on how i could come about to reach my goal that would be great as well.

if your goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. go with a sc i know that you will not gat the mad 370 whp but you will get a reliable car. YOu can get 300 + with a sc car and you will like it


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_if your goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. go with a sc i know that you will not gat the mad 370 whp but you will get a reliable car. YOu can get 300 + with a sc car and you will like it 


Can you explain to me what makes a turbo car unreliable?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
Can you explain to me what makes a turbo car unreliable?

on a sc car you have a charger when you have a turbo as you know there is alot more parts if your suprecharger fails you loose a charger.. If you loose a waste gate you loose you whole motor boost going ski high. Plus on a turbo there is more to go wrong with it then on a sc car. And you get grad boost gain on a sc car and as every one knows you hit gull boost at at 3K 3.5k little more harder on the trans then a sc car. plus i have a couple of friends that have a vr turbo car and they all say there car will run strong one day then not so strong the next tiem they drive it. On my car every time I start it it runs the same. This is just what i think. I am not putting down a turbo in any way just stating what I think. also i did not say that a turbo car is unreliable just stated what i think between turbo and sc jsut saying i think a sc car is MORE reliable that is it


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (spooln6)*

No vr 300+ whp on stock motor is reliable PERIOD. If you build an 8psi setup on a vrt it will be equally reliable as a charger setup with proper tuning, if not better due to the lag you might even save some gas. its all in the driver as well. If you beat your car.. things will happen


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_If you beat your car.. things will happen









Very true my friend... Thank god it was only my tranny though.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (dee ess kay)*

i have an EIP software and fueling based kind of kit...if i had the money i would have bought their kit...but their fueling and chip tuning is incredible...i just got my stage 2 and im currently at 15psi and i have incredible power, and the idle and driveability of it is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...for those who say EIP's parts are not good i don't know what they are talking about, i have been down to the shop SEVERAL times and all of their parts are fabbed in house and they know their ****! i would recommend EIP to anyone because every1 down their are great people...Their tech support is also great, JJ has helped me out quite a few times, and they are very helpful and will stick with u to make sure u get everything running correctly







...when i took my car down there to get tuned they went the extra mile and set aside time to install an inline fuel pump for me because i was running lean on the dyno, which they would usually make me bring my car back another time to do but they did it right then and there...while my friends and i were waiting for the install and tuning Kyle was very friendly and sat there and talked with us for a majority of the time and was a really cool guy...he even offered us food from a takeout resteraunt and then on top of that he drove me to get money since my car was on the dyno still...All the guys down at EIP are great! and the quality and time spent on developing their products is also great







...i would recommend EIP to ANYONE, ANYDAY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...if u have the money i would highly suggest buying their kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Chris
EDIT-i also know that they are ALWAYS fooling around with new idea's and exspiermenting to make their products even better then what they already are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...the customer service is UNBEATABLE from my exsperiences...and like some1 said earlier they have been in the business for a very very long time and in my opinion nothing speaks more then experience and the quality of a product...and what makes people keep coming back is their GREAT customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by burtonguy567 at 9:06 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (burtonguy567)*

you do realize that they dont make any actual turbos/controllers/bovs/dvs
all they make is software and piping pretty much, not that that is a bad thing, but i think people are getting confused on wat is being questioned here.....eip uses quality parts and i cant speak from experience but im sure their welding is fine too......i think people are justing having issues with the fact that they pay for someone else to do the fitting and it shows in the price of the turbo kits they offer......but when things dont fit the way they were meant to, i can see being angry......im not sure how much experience you have with motor work, but if you dont have experience and you pay someone who does, and it doesnt work out, there is a reason to be angry


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_No vr 300+ whp on stock motor is reliable PERIOD.

Really? I must be lucky then to have over 17K miles on my setup then as well as other people that daily drive their vrt. Are you basing this off of a real life experience because you own a VRT or just what you heard on the vortex?

_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
on a sc car you have a charger when you have a turbo as you know there is alot more parts if your suprecharger fails you loose a charger.. If you loose a waste gate you loose you whole motor boost going ski high. Plus on a turbo there is more to go wrong with it then on a sc car. And you get grad boost gain on a sc car and as every one knows you hit gull boost at at 3K 3.5k little more harder on the trans then a sc car. plus i have a couple of friends that have a vr turbo car and they all say there car will run strong one day then not so strong the next tiem they drive it. On my car every time I start it it runs the same. This is just what i think. I am not putting down a turbo in any way just stating what I think. also i did not say that a turbo car is unreliable just stated what i think between turbo and sc jsut saying i think a sc car is MORE reliable that is it 

Loose a wastegate?







Thats why you have a boost controller and boost gauge installed. I accidentally hit 27 psi one day because I adjust the boost controller too much, motor is still fine. Honestly I like supercharger setups (almost went with VF-Engineering) but I didn't want to deal with the problems of belt slippage. I don't want to make this thread into a turbo is better then a supercharger setup by any means. I just think there is alot of mis-informed people that think turbo cars cannot be reliable. Really its all in the build of the setup and the tune.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (tekstepvr6)*

4 going on 5yrs, 20k miles+, operating conditions from the coldest New England winters to the 120 degree heat of the desert and into Mexico, drove x-country 3800 miles and for quite a distance across the great plains on 85 octane, several trips to the drag strip, up to 12,000ft altitude and I still do not have a single complaint on my EIP software.


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (DieGTi)*

CARPI TUNING started in late 1996 so u guys are not that old to the scene, and carpi is way better than EIP cud ever wish to be. and there red devil is amazing.
the best way i found to tune vr6 is with unitronic software. i know jeff atwoods software is very very good but im bias to unitronic.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (DMACK)*

im sure if EIP spent as much time on MK3 VR6's as Carpi did, then im sure they would have a car as good if not better...and eip did make 600whp on a mk3 vr6 and i know carpi is right around that


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i have a huge order with eip. they quoted 3-4 months to get everything together. its not going on 7 and a half moths and i still dont know whats ready and whats not. i keep getting the run around. i have a dead line that i now am probably not going to make. i have no dout that if i get the parts the turbo kit with be crazy that is if i ever get it .....................................


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (DMACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMACK* »_CARPI TUNING started in late 1996 so u guys are not that old to the scene, and carpi is way better than EIP cud ever wish to be. and there red devil is amazing.

Who are these guys? Why is there no chatter on here about them? If they were so great and had some real powerhouse cars or created something new, people would run them and talk about them. I've been on this forum for 6 yrs and never heard these guys mentioned. Did you make up this name? Do they have a website?


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_
Who are these guys? Why is there no chatter on here about them? If they were so great and had some real powerhouse cars or created something new, people would run them and talk about them. I've been on this forum for 6 yrs and never heard these guys mentioned. Did you make up this name? Do they have a website?

carpi made the red devil...a 580hp mk3 gti...a video that's been played more than bbs's


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (dee ess kay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dee ess kay* »_Hi, im thinking about purchasing EIP tuning's stg 2 turbo kit. It's said to put down ~370whp. I was wondering if anyone had any feedback on EIps kit and how is their service. Has anyone had any problems with these kits? In the kit it does not include any internals, but it does come with a thicker head gasket to lower compression, and i wanted to know if this kit would be safe and reliable on a vr6. The kit goes for about 5grand and it seemed to be a very good bang for the buck. 
With ~370whp in a mk3, would you guys think i would be able to get into the 12s on the 1320?
My goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. Im not going to drag as i am not really into drag racing, but i do know how a 13 second car feels like and i personally dont think its quick enough for me.
What do you guys think, and if you have any other ideas on how i could come about to reach my goal that would be great as well.
EIP is your only choice for VR6T's. There sh*t has always fit perfect for me. If you can't figure how to install a turbo "kit", maybe you should have someone else install it.
The system will be very reliable, and safe once you get the FMU dialed in. My car made awsome power with there kit installed on my car before the TEC3 install. I was 360 whp at 13.5/14 psi, and the car drove awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And something like 310 on 6 psi... Its been almost 3 years since I had the stock ecm set up in the car.
I have 2 other buddys here in town that run EIP kits and all of them run sweet, and fit GREAT. At 18 psi they are over 400 whp, I'll let them post up graphs if they want. 
EIP FTW











_Modified by vw-jeff at 6:14 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

from what i have seen and read most of the time the problem isnt the proucts its the amount of time it take to get them. for some reason it takes a long time. i have no dout my quoted 525 horse will be met its just it might take a really long time


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

the reason it takes so much time to get a turbo kit from them is because there are so many people that want them that it takes so long to meet the demand...i was told the waiting list for engines is 9 months...


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_the reason it takes so much time to get a turbo kit from them is because there are so many people that want them that it takes so long to meet the demand...i was told the waiting list for engines is 9 months...









If that was the real reason you would think Rich would hire more people given the high demand.


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

It might take a while for the parts, but the fit and finish is like no other http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am doing a turbo kit for a guy right now (kenetic stage 2) and we have waited for a over 3 weeks now for the parts. Somethings just take time. I wish he would have talked to me before ordering the kenetic kit cause I would have got him to get EIP for sure.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (vw-jeff)*

Don't forget http://www.ATPturbo.com the fastest VR turbos run THEIR manifolds,and they have COMPLETE KITS,IN STOCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you don't want to wait,and get actual GARRETT turbos,check out ATP.


_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 9:53 PM 9-4-2006_


----------



## 1turbo8 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_Don't forget http://www.ATPturbo.com the fastest VR turbos run THEIR manifolds,and they have COMPLETE KITS,IN STOCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you don't want to wait,and get actual GARRETT turbos,check out ATP.

_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 9:53 PM 9-4-2006_

Not trying to start any problems in here. But i will tell you that I <3 EIP's Stuff. Its top notch shiz. And i came across this video. Can anyone tell me what kinda manifold this guy was running? what software? etc?
http://video.google.com/videop...h+gti


----------



## Ddubb9965 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_Don't forget http://www.ATPturbo.com the fastest VR turbos run THEIR manifolds,and they have COMPLETE KITS,IN STOCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you don't want to wait,and get actual GARRETT turbos,check out ATP.

_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 9:53 PM 9-4-2006_

if they don't lose it in the mail...i haven't had the best experiences with them and shipping either, granted i wasn't buying a whole kit...but still customer service is customer service


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (16plus4v)*

No 16v 300+ whp on stock motor is reliable PERIOD. If you build an 8psi setup on a vrt it will be equally reliable as a charger setup with proper tuning, if not better due to the lag you might even save some gas. its all in the driver as well. If you beat your car.. things will happen 
___________________________________________________________________
Fixed it for you


----------



## lenko62 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_if your goal is to make the car VERY reliable and quick. go with a sc i know that you will not gat the mad 370 whp but you will get a reliable car. YOu can get 300 + with a sc car and you will like it 

i wasnt sure what you smoked when you posted this, but share...
had an EIP setup for 2 years now....i love it. makes more power than most "other" companies, and has great driveability .
EIP = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you are trying to make power, Id stick with EIP


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (cushumpeng)*

CARPI TUNING started in late 1996 so u guys are not that old to the scene, and carpi is way better than EIP cud ever wish to be. and there red devil is amazing.
____________________________________________________________________
They are nobody,never heard of them till this year when i started seingf that wack arse night rider video of that red mk3.
Sorry but eip is more know and popular than them.
I have been in the vw game before 96 btw.
Personally never dealt with eip,and don't really plan to anytime in the future.
Just from what close friends experienced in the past is enough reason for me to stay away.
Their method of tuning (on older models) are way outdated and there are more options now as opposed to 7 yrs ago,their hardware is nice stuff but is way overpriced,but when there is no competition you can set any price you want and you will get it.
Their time has come and gone,they have made alot of money being the only people who offered forced induction kits on volkswagens at one time,which i will have to give them their props for,but they should give credit when it's due,and not take credit for everything they accomplished.
Personally if you want somehing done right do it your damn self,put you own kit together,and add software from c2,and you will be happy.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (lenko62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lenko62* »_
i wasnt sure what you smoked when you posted this, but share...
had an EIP setup for 2 years now....i love it. makes more power than most "other" companies, and has great driveability .
EIP = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you are trying to make power, Id stick with EIP

Ok my friend has a rado with the eip kit and hey blew it up when the waste gate failed he had his eip turbo kit for a little over a year and once again that was just my thoughts you don't need to get ya panties in a bunch man i am think n of going turbo THINKING but i am at 14 psi now and i was at 8 b4 and was hitting 254 whp so i know i am close if not more then 300 with my charger alot of the turbo kits out there are running about 250 300 whp what whp are you running if i may ask



_Modified by spooln6 at 12:13 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_








If that was the real reason you would think Rich would hire more people given the high demand.

if u read what Rich siad he said that he wants to keep the company small and just the way that it is...


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

you shud probably expand your business to meet your cutomers demad though, it jsut doesnt make sense.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*

yea i kinda see why they should but then i understand why they don't cuz ive been down there several times this year...they like to know their customers and they like to keep the same bunch of guys cuz they know what every1 is capable of and they dont' have to worry about hiring newb's that will eff up a quality product...im sure they have thought plenty on expanding, but personally i think its good that they dont


_Modified by burtonguy567 at 5:48 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## vw-jeff (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
Ok my friend has a rado with the eip kit and hey blew it up when the waste gate failed he had his eip turbo kit for a little over a year and once again that was just my thoughts you don't need to get ya panties in a bunch man i am think n of going turbo THINKING but i am at 14 psi now and i was at 8 b4 and was hitting 254 whp so i know i am close if not more then 300 with my charger alot of the turbo kits out there are running about 250 300 whp what whp are you running if i may ask

_Modified by spooln6 at 12:13 PM 9-5-2006_
EIP doesn't make the wastegate







and it ain't there fault it blew up. If the wastegate failed you would think your buddy would have noticed it, and wouldn't have drivin around like a complete TOOLBAG, and tried to figure out what the problem was before this happen. If it spiked 30 psi 1 time for a second it ain't gonna blow up... we have all done it here in c-bus.
These idiots making 250 to 300 wheel with turbos on there cars BUY GARBAGE parts, C2 software, or Kinetics kits, ect, or they themselves perform poor installs. And these people not making good power with EIP kits, must not be setting up there FMU's correctly. It is so easy, and drivablity is so good.
As far as you asking him what his car made, its over 400 on pump with 17 to 18 psi. Everyone in town here has the same kit and all have made 420's at this boost with complete reliability.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_
Ok my friend has a rado with the eip kit and hey blew it up when the waste gate failed he had his eip turbo kit for a little over a year and once again that was just my thoughts you don't need to get ya panties in a bunch man i am think n of going turbo THINKING but i am at 14 psi now and i was at 8 b4 and was hitting 254 whp so i know i am close if not more then 300 with my charger alot of the turbo kits out there are running about 250 300 whp what whp are you running if i may ask

_Modified by spooln6 at 12:13 PM 9-5-2006_
holy run on sentence...


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Question about EIP's Turbo kit. (vw-jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-jeff* »_EIP doesn't make the wastegate







and it ain't there fault it blew up. If the wastegate failed you would think your buddy would have noticed it, and wouldn't have drivin around like a complete TOOLBAG, and tried to figure out what the problem was before this happen. If it spiked 30 psi 1 time for a second it ain't gonna blow up... we have all done it here in c-bus.
These idiots making 250 to 300 wheel with turbos on there cars BUY GARBAGE parts, C2 software, or Kinetics kits, ect, or they themselves perform poor installs. And these people not making good power with EIP kits, must not be setting up there FMU's correctly. It is so easy, and drivablity is so good.
As far as you asking him what his car made, its over 400 on pump with 17 to 18 psi. Everyone in town here has the same kit and all have made 420's at this boost with complete reliability.









1. Jeff Learn how to read i did not say eip wast gate just a wast gate in general this comment was made for turbo cars and for the 4th time it is just my thoughts i am NOT cutting on turbo car 
2. If the wastegate failed you would think your buddy would have noticed it dude if it does fail it just goes he saw 30 psi it was not like he new it was going to fail know what you are talking about b 4 you open your mouth.
3. This is a prob on this forum you get people with big heads in here. One person has something to say like i had said and I was not cutting on turbo cars at all 5th time Like i had said I JUST THINK THAT A SUPERCHARGED CAR IS MORE RELIABLE LESS WHP AND YOU ARE NOT GOING FROM 0 PSI TO 18 AT 3,500 RPM or what ever you psi is. I love the big boost wdubs and am thinking of changing to turbo. But i know darn well when you get 350+ whp there is not much reliability. again my app.


----------

